# Prague!



## pianohno (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm currently on holiday in Prague - I was wondering if any of you ladies knew which was the best MAC and Sephora to go to? I went in a Sephora on Wenceslas Square today but it was the size of a cupboard - and a VERY SMALL cupboard at that. I don't want to go home on Tuesday without a suitcase full of goodies so your help is required ASAP please!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

I was in Prague this summer in July and I visited this Sephora and also the MAC store on Wenceslas Square 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know another alternative there - MUFE is not sold at Sephora in the Czech Republic.
BTW the MAs at the MAC store were really lovely!

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm a little bit too late for this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was back in Australia when you posted this - didn't check Specktra cuz I was too busy spending time with my family!

Anyway, I'm going to add more information for those who are visiting Prague and would like to know where to shop for cosmetics.

*MAC*
There are 3 MAC stores in Prague. The main one is located on Wenceslas Square (you won't miss that because that is one of the busiest tourist spots). Limited items are always sold out very quickly there. If you are looking for something that are from the previous collection, you may want to try the one in Flora - that's where I found my X-Rocks! It's very easy to get there by the metro. Go to Flora on the Green line. There is a station next to the store on Wenceslas Square called Mustek. Flora is just a few stations away.

If you happen to be staying/visiting Prague 4, there is another MAC store at Chodov Shopping Center. They do have some items from the previous collections.

*Sephora*
There are a few Sephora in Prague. The one on Wenceslas Square is *so small*! There is one at Palladium Shopping Center - it isn't far from Wenceslas Square. They stock Smashbox, Too Faced, Benefit, Bare Escentuals, Helena Rubinstein and more. You can find a bigger Sephora store at Arkády Pankrác - take the metro on Red Line from Muzeum to Pankrác. There are few more but these are the ones I usually go to because they have more stuffs. Most of the staff in Sephora do not really speak English. I've been living here for 3 1/2 years and have only met 2 of them who speak good English.

*Douglas*
There are plenty of them around the city center/shopping malls. It is located on Na Příkopě. You won't miss that because it's very near to MAC and you see stores like Zara, Mango, United Colors of Benetton, Lacoste, Mexx, etc along the street. You can find Bobbi Brown, Giorgio Armani cosmetics and more. 

Unfortunately brands like NARS, Urban Decay, MUFE aren't available in this country.

Susanne is right, the MAs at the main MAC store are lovely.


----------

